# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Skihelm Giro G10 oder Giro G10 MX?

## tuntratiger

Ich möchte mir einen Skihelm kaufen, da ich viel Schwitze brauche ich einen sehr atmungsaktiven Helm.

  Ich habe den Giro G10 oder Giro G10 MX im Auge. Beide haben 14 Belüftungsschlitze. Der MX hat auch noch ein abnehmbares Visier.

  Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

  Zu was ist das Visier gut?

----------


## noox

> Zu was ist das Visier gut?


Für die Optik und als minimaler Blendschutz.

Umgekehrt hat es den Nachteil, dass man die Brille nicht so gut nach oben klappen kann.

----------


## wanttodh

Habe auch ein G10 der Mx ist der selbe Helm nur mit Visier und anderer Farbgebung. Finde das Visier beim Skifahren aber eher unnötig, deswegen hab ich ein G10  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Visiere beim Skifahren sind nur dazu da um cool zu sein, das Handling mit der Brille zu erschweren und abzubrechen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> um cool zu sein

 und dann erfüllts sein Zweck noch ned mal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Biker753

Nimm den G 10 Passt vom Preis/leistung her super und Visier stört eigentlich eh nur!

----------

